# Northern Music venues ~ off the beaten track



## Bomber (Oct 6, 2005)

Any good venues that we should know about, you know, small, intimate places that spring up the occasional 'big name' surprise.  Here in Stoke  we've got The Sugarmill, Underground [scene of Pete Doherty's last gig before his recent arrest] the Talbot [sometime host to low key gigs by Ian Brown and Nils Lofgren fairly recently] and a cracking pub called the Old Brown Jug. Also in nearby Crewe there is the Limelight, sadly blighted by too many tribute acts but once in a while comes up with a little gem or two !!


----------



## Spion (Oct 6, 2005)

Since moving to the North, I've enjoyed gigs at Leeds Irish Centre and the Brudenell Social Club. Ace little venues that have all the faded charm of clubland and room to swing a cat, unlike anywhere in London


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2005)

dunno if the Boardwalk is really 'off the beaten track' - but it is smaller than Leeds Irish Centre, so i think it counts.  And it's full of bloody tribute bands as well normally...

Great little place, tho you do have to get in earlyish to get a decent place to watch from.  Or just push a lot of course.  Formely the Mucky Duck, venue to the first ever Clash gig.

Good looking new place opening up in what was under the Boardwalk as well, which looks to have some good stuff coming up, Four Tet for example.

nottingham has the, whats it called, the Boat Club?  Magnificently tiny place, much better than the Rescue Rooms.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 6, 2005)

Should also mention Chester for having Telfords Warehouse  & Alexanders Jazz Theatre bar and a venue I am due to check out for the first time soon, The Blue Cat cafe in Stockport


----------



## rosa (Oct 6, 2005)

The Castle in Oldham's lovely. Only been the once but it was great-tiny,really good atmosphere.Was also impressed by their forthcoming events posters which showed that Selfish Cunt were playing there next,followed by Chas n Dave the following night.  
Also Burnley Mechanics,although i heard it was being threatened with closure.


----------



## chio (Oct 6, 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Any good venues that we should know about, you know, small, intimate places that spring up the occasional 'big name' surprise.  Here in Stoke  we've got The Sugarmill, Underground [scene of Pete Doherty's last gig before his recent arrest] the Talbot [sometime host to low key gigs by Ian Brown and Nils Lofgren fairly recently] and a cracking pub called the Old Brown Jug. Also in nearby Crewe there is the Limelight, sadly blighted by too many tribute acts but once in a while comes up with a little gem or two !!


----------



## Bomber (Mar 28, 2006)

*Come on you Northerners ............*

.... there must be more you are not telling us about !!??  I want the inside word on the     gigs that only you and me know about ......... now get a steamed pudding peas & gravy down yer neck and get postin' !!


----------



## womble72 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jackson's Pit in Oldham - it's near to the Castle but smaller.  Great venue for smaller gigs and music nights!

http://www.myspace.com/jacksonspit


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 28, 2006)

The star and garter  in Manchester holds a lot of punk gigs, very close to Picadilly station for out of towners too.


----------



## rosa (Mar 31, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> The star and garter  in Manchester holds a lot of punk gigs, very close to Picadilly station for out of towners too.


Slap bang in the middle of the red light district so don't walk there on your own.Speaking from bitter experience.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 4, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Good looking new place opening up in what was under the Boardwalk as well, which looks to have some good stuff coming up, Four Tet for example.



S'called the DnR Live, run by the management of the Dove and Rainbow, Sheffield's 'alternative' pub.  Smaller than when it was known as the Point, but still ncie and scuzzy, with a monster of a soundsystem and plenty of room.  I'm putting on a little shindig there in a few weeks actually (plugplugplug) - www.myearsarebleeding.co.uk for the details, like . . .


----------



## Firky (Apr 5, 2006)

*not exactly off the beaten track*







http://www.thesagegateshead.org/

They sadly tore down the Mayfair in Newcastle which was the host of some of my best memories


----------



## Bomber (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats more like it !!  Being a Stokie means regular gigging trips to Manchester and I want to mention Night & Day ~ Cafe on Oldham Street , Manchester for anyone who hasn't been


----------



## belboid (Apr 19, 2006)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> www.myearsarebleeding.co.uk for the details, like . . .


the feckers in that pic have nicked me sidebaord!


----------



## mozzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, and it's also in Hull, which is cut off from the rest of the North. It's a club called the Adelphi and i love it - it's really small, but friendly and there's a good mixture of music www.theadelphi.com


----------



## Christo (Apr 19, 2006)

Fibbers in York is surprisingly good. Actually the poodle-haired owner and his rockerbilly bouncers threw us out at CHristmas for smoking, but it's defo a good intimate venu. Alabama 3 and offshoots normally play there as part of any tour.. I think it's connected to Camden barfly somehow... oh Shed 7 were runners up in battle of the bands there in 1992 i think.. also John Squire used to like it when he was about the area


----------

